# Mastercraft 8 gallon transfer tube



## GreenEnvy22 (May 25, 2021)

Hi all,
I have a Mastercraft (Canadian tire house brand) 8 gallon compressor, probably 6-7 years old. 

There is a small copper tube going from the tank (looks like a T with one side going into tank, one side 1/2" going to the compressor head, and then a small flare fitting (3/16 outer diameter on the threads measured with calipers).I think that is the exhaust/transfer tube, but not 100% sure. That nut on the flare fitting broke in half, so air is leaking now. Mastercraft doesn't provide any replacement parts for this thing, so looking to see if I can repair.
The other end of the tube, you can see it in the product photo just beneath the pressure release valve, also is 3/16 threads, but compression fitting.
My first though is there should still be enough length in the line to cutoff the flare, remove the broken nut, and get a new one, then reflare. If that's a good plan, what size nut do I want? I've read it's different in plumbing vs hydraulics worlds so not sure the size I'd need (some you add/remove 1/8", etc).

Alternately I could probably just get a whole new tube, but not sure where to look. I called some local fastener stores and none have flare nuts like that.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap some pix with the line removed.
you can use copper line and compression col let setup.
or use steel bendable brake line.

there is some heat on those hard lines during run.
but they also make braided steel hoses for high temp.

take your fittings with you to the auto parts store or the home center.
match up to the sizes!

yes there is flare tools if you have flare on the pipe side..
pm me if you need links!


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (May 25, 2021)

iowagold said:


> snap some pix with the line removed.
> you can use copper line and compression col let setup.
> or use steel bendable brake line.
> 
> ...


Yes normally I'd just walk into Home depot or similar, but here in Ontario all stores (other than grocery/pharmacy) are currently curbside pickup only due to covid, so you need to know what you need to order.
In the meantime I just picked up a little Ryobi One+ tire inflator that runs of my existing One+ batteries. Filled up the empty trailer tire in about 2 minutes and battery still 4 bars, nice little tool. That should hold me over until stores open up next month, shouldn't need to use the nailer before then.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Yes normally I'd just walk into Home depot or similar, but here in Ontario all stores (other than grocery/pharmacy) are currently curbside pickup only due to covid, so you need to know what you need to order.
> In the meantime I just picked up a little Ryobi One+ tire inflator that runs of my existing One+ batteries. Filled up the empty trailer tire in about 2 minutes and battery still 4 bars, nice little tool. That should hold me over until stores open up next month, shouldn't need to use the nailer before then.


i hear you on the lock down!
lol
time to test out the space suit!
yea easy to order off amazon!
let me know if you need help on the size thing!


----------

